
Cutie Pet – you will love this game, check it - rhodier
http://minpik.com/cutiepet
======
rhodier
Hello everybody !

I just show you a little game I made in one weeks.

This is a very simple game, but very cool.

It's possible to play it on mobile.

It would be nice to share it if you like it. x)

Thanks you all !

[http://minpik.com/cutiepet](http://minpik.com/cutiepet) Enjoy it !

